# Support overclock or not



## Projjwal (Dec 20, 2006)

Do u support overclocking.......????
__________
It gives u satisfaction...Pay less money for better speed.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 20, 2006)

yes i do. It's always nice to see the way you can stretch your system's limits.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

no...i destroyed my 6600gt


----------



## soham (Jan 14, 2007)

With motherboards like Nvidia 680i and Core2Duo processors overclocking has reached a new dimension. Now even the manufatures support overclocking. Many custom PC builders sell their PCs pre-overclocked. This was not possible earlier. Also you dont loose your waranty now if you overclock. Its lot safer now. 
One of my friends overclocked his E6600 to 3.4Ghz i.e. by a full gigahertz although for such overclocking you need liquid clocking.


----------

